# Any ants concerned about Spot the robot dog stealing business via autonomous rickshaws?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://gizmodo.com/adam-savage-found-the-perfect-reason-to-spend-tens-of-t-1841665537


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> Any ants concerned about Spot the robot dog stealing business via autonomous rickshaws?


naw.... Ants are still willing to burn gas & chew up tires for the privileged of dealing with paxholes. Why invest in robots just yet?


----------

